# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pse tepruan 1000 leke?

## ABIGAIL

*Tre persona shkuan ne nje restorant per te ngrene.

Pasi hengren, vjen kamarieri dhe u thote se llogaria eshte 15000 leke.

Paguajne secili nga 5000 leke. Kamarieri i mer leket dhe ia con pronarit. Pronari, nga keto leke mban vetem 10000 dhe i jep kamarierit 5000 qe t'ua japi tre klienteve.


Kamarieri mban nga keto 5000 leke 2000 leke per vete dhe u jep te tre klienteve nga 1000 leke.

ATEHERE KEMI:

SHUMA ISHTE 15000 LEKE.

I pari:   pagoi 5000 - 1000 qe i dha kamarieri = 4000
I dyti:  pagoi 5000  - 1000 qe i dha kamarieri = 4000
I treti:  pagoi 5000 - 1000 qe i dha kamarieri = 4000

I MBLEDHIM 4000+4000+4000= 12000 + 2000 QE I MBAJTI KAMARIERI BEJNE 14000 LEKE.

PYETJA ESHTE PO 1000 LEKE KUSH I MORI?

NGA SA PAGUAN TE TRE KLIENTET?*

Abigail :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tal Aga

E po, ngadal Abigail mos u mundo të na mashtrosh! Ato 2000 lekë që i mbajti kamarieri, bëjnë pjesë (përfshihen) në atë shumën 12000 lekë (pra 10000 pronari dhe 2000 kamarieri) dhe të tre klientët (mysafirët) nga 1000 lekë, atëherë kemi gjithsejt 15000 lekë, gjë që ishte shuma fillestare. Nëse i mbledhim ashtu si fillove ti do të kishim 17000 lekë(10000 pronari, 2000 kamarieri dhe 3000 mysafirët), pra ti je duke shtuar 2000lekë të paqena (inekzistente)!

----------


## ABIGAIL

Tal Aga, une llogarine e ka bere shume mire :shkelje syri: 

ABIGAIL

----------


## Tal Aga

Po, po ti mirë e ke bërë por e ke bërë "në hava" pra në ajër, ose si i thonë "e ke bërë hesapin pa hanxhiun", sepse 2000 lekë nuk janë kurrkund, pos në mendjen tënde.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Tal, ti i bere llogarite mire, por une vetem sa desha t'ju ngaterroja pak :shkelje syri:

----------

